# Transfer UK Driving License



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,
I have been going through many posts related to transferring UK driving license and the information is very useful. I have few queries - please share your thoughts:

I am an owner of a free zone company in Fujairah Creative City. The designation mentioned is 'Managing Director' on my work visa and residence permit (stamp in passport).
This means, I must get my license from Fujairah authority. I currently live in Abu Dhabi. It is a long drive from here. So want to be 100% sure of my paperwork before I take the bus/shared taxi. 

1. Do I need NoC from Creative City or can I print NoC on my company letter-head and sign myself with my company stamp? I don't understand whey should Creative City provide me with NoC? What have to they got to do with my driving in the UAE?

2. When the term 'transfer' is used for UK license - does it mean my UK license will be taken away in exchange for the UAE license? It will be quite painful if that happens. 

3. Do I need just the photo id UK license (card size) or the paper counter part (A4 size) is required as well?

4. Can I get the medical tests done in Abu Dhabi (I understand there is eye and blood test)

5. I am certainly getting the driving license translated into Arabic before I travel to Fujairah

6. Anything else that I can get done here in AD before travelling to Fujairah?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

1. and 6. You have to get your driving licence in the emirate where you have your visa so follow the rules that they specify.

On some of your other questions I can advise (based on my info of getting and renewing my licence in AD)
2. You keep your UK licence and they don't take it away.
3. By the way, UK counterpart licence is no longer valid and can be destroyed. https://www.gov.uk/government/news/driving-licence-changes
4. The blood test is not done on the same day. Not sure if this is still required as they no longer print your blood group on your licence. Sight test is done at the same time if it is the same as in AD.
5. Official legal translation (official copy stamped) is required.


----------



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks, Abudhabi for taking time to post your reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

baduchari said:


> Thanks, Abudhabi for taking time to post your reply. Much appreciated.


Hi baduchari,

I am in exactly the same position as you. Freezone owner in Fujairah but live in Dubai. Did you complete the process now? If so, would be really grateful of a full run down on what was required in the end

Thanks


----------



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Hope I am not intruding. Apologies in advance.

Re official legal translation, stamped etc

Hello. How can I get this done whilst in UK, while preparing to go to UAE.?
Any advice will be appreciated...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

BritDoc said:


> Hope I am not intruding. Apologies in advance.
> 
> Re official legal translation, stamped etc
> 
> ...


just do it here, its 100 AED.


----------



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,

I followed the process as documented earlier in the thread and got the UAE license.
In particular, I got the legal translation of the UK license from Fujairah Trade Centre (took 1 hr) and the rest of the process at the Fujairah license office is pretty straight forward (took 40 min).
Thanks for a great post in this forum and hope my reply helps.


----------

